# woodland scenics risers



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

They are great, but sometimes hard to blend into the scenery. Here is what I do..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOz1JQhriq8


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice tips, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

PART 2!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe-bSfjikAc


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very good. Great teaching tool.


----------

